# new triangle head sander



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

new radious 360 ....triangle head got it for free from a supplier today comes with a pole sander adapter or a hand held adapter..pretty new item i have just now sceen it....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## reesemogan1 (Mar 13, 2011)

please let us know if you like it, ive been waiting for some input before getting one. I noticed they are trying to sell a new type of 360 with the same handle.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

So now we need a special sander specifically for 12/12 pitch ceiling vaults?:whistling2:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> So now we need a special sander specifically for 12/12 pitch ceiling vaults?:whistling2:


Thats not for 12/12 vaulted ceiling..your looking at it wrong.:blink:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

You're right, a triangle's angles always add up to 180 and since it's an equiangular triangle the angles must all be 60 degrees, which works out to be a 21/12?

And I was thinking you'd use that sander at that little spot where the wall meets the peak. 
okay, terrible joke....:laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

are you actually going to use it
They just want you to buy the SPECIAL sand paper for it:yes:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> are you actually going to use it
> They just want you to buy the SPECIAL sand paper for it:yes:


O yeah they said take this try it give us some feed back ..waiting on the pole sanderhead attachment then ill try it...cant hurt


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

No it's free and it can't hurt, Think their just trying to get a leg up on the 360 sander. The only good thing about those heads, was a newB could not flip them


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

Full circle international tools Rock.:thumbsup:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

[Interested to see if got to use your new sander yet been eyeing those for two weeks thought it would be nice for angles but they still haven't got pole adapter yet


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

this is all a good finish job needs.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

sdrdrywall said:


> [Interested to see if got to use your new sander yet been eyeing those for two weeks thought it would be nice for angles but they still haven't got pole adapter yet


Yep still on pole adapter


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

So what's the deal with it any good I don't wanna waste my money if its not worth it


----------



## raven (Feb 17, 2011)

Looks like it would be most effective in the corners, so I'm going to say its a overkill. To much sander, for angles sanding sponge much better and cheaper .


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

Its a sponge on a hard pad that I can use on a pole,even better IMO.If you guys have not used this companies stuff,you should not give it a second thought.:thumbsup:
I got it @ all-wall,hand adapter & pole adapter.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Well i got my center hub lastnight....and took this sander to work today...and this thing works great.. Balanced well ..the fci paper for it cuts well and lasts long ...if anyone was pondering buying one ..its a good investment...


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I saw one today at SW, but I need to buy the adapter thingermajig since it doesn't come with one, and I have the old version of the 360.....so it'll probably be a while. I have been using the Black Widow a little more lately though...I like that thing for the right task.


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

cool idea. i love my widow as well as the radius. i lost my radius though so i've been using my widow. sanded many o projects with it. 

with all these great sanding tools out there no one should be using power sanders anymore!!! haha..


----------

